
Contact Tracing Can Foil Covid-19 and Big Brother - agileminor
https://ncase.me/contact-tracing/?v=2&fbclid=IwAR3eTwVIrz91YNcsditiKR6fgKTbGfcYfWezi423vCF3A7OVrzXFSxd2C5c
======
zzo38computer
Perhaps they should write a proper protocol specification, so that different
implementations are interoperable and can be used with different kind of
devices.

~~~
eljalisco
Indeed, TFA appears to link to one or more protocol specifications [0],[1].
However, it is not clear if these are proper/true Scotsman protocol
specifications.

[0] [https://github.com/DP-3T/documents](https://github.com/DP-3T/documents)

[1] [https://github.com/TCNCoalition/TCN](https://github.com/TCNCoalition/TCN)

